
Ask HN: Do Messenger spy on you? – especially Skype? - Pin_Leo
Disclaimer: There is no evidence that Skype does that, i just think about, that it easily could!<p>Messenger apps like Skype always have great permissions on your system - especially Mic + Camera permissions. Do trust those applications, especially Skype?
======
ladino
a few days ago i posted a Chrome Chat App, which can use Skype without any
permissions (optional camera + mic permissions)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12158740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12158740)
\- may this helps for paranoid people ;)

anyway did you think about that one:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/22/mark-
zuck...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/22/mark-zuckerberg-
tape-webcam-microphone-facebook)

